# Best Commercial Auto Insurance



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm looking for recommendations for a full-time Uber/Lyft driver ready to take the plunge, move from a personal policy to a commercial policy. Why?

Most insurers do not allow rideshare on a personal policy. A few allow rideshare, but provide no coverage while ridesharing. A few more, like Geico's hybrid, have a rideshare rider or endorsement, but that is designed for part-time drivers. Geico will force you onto a commercial policy after one year when they demand proof that you do not exceed the maximum allowed miles on the hybrid product. Which brings us back to Commercial Auto Insurance.

Price is important, but not the only factor. what else should be considered?

How easy/quick is the claims process after an accident?
Do you recommend using an independent agent or work directly with the company?
What minimum coverage amounts do you recommend? State minimums or above?
Is "business insurance" better or different?

What about workers compensation insurance?
I got this off an independent agent's web site. Commercial Auto Insurance insures your vehicles for physical damage and liability coverages for amounts, situations, and usage not covered by a personal auto policy. This type of business insurance covers a variety of vehicles and is also referred to as commercial car insurance, truck insurance, or fleet insurance.

*Why do you need Commercial Auto Insurance? *

In general, if an auto is used in tasks related to the operator's occupation, profession or business, other than commuting, a commercial policy is necessary.

If you are using your auto to transport goods or people for a fee or if you use your auto to conduct a service, you may need a commercial auto insurance policy.

A commercial auto policy may be appropriate if you need higher limits of liability because of the nature of your work.

Hauling a considerable weight in tools or equipment or towing a trailer used to conduct your business may require a commercial auto insurance policy.

A commercial insurance policy may be needed if employees operate the auto or if ownership is in the name of a corporation or partnership.
*What does Commercial Auto Insurance cover? *

Commercial auto insurance, like your personal auto policy, provides similar coverages such as liability, collision, comprehensive, medical payments (or personal injury protection) and uninsured motorists coverage.

However, there are also differences between a commercial auto insurance policy and your personal auto policy that may include eligibility, definitions, coverages, exclusions, and limits.

Most Commercial auto policies are "named driver only" policies, meaning only those drivers listed on the policy can operate a covered auto.

What are the coverages?

*Bodily injury liability coverage* - pays for bodily injury or death resulting from an accident for which you are at fault and provides you with a legal defense.

*Property damage liability coverage* - provides you with protection if your car accidently damages another persons property. It also provides you with a legal defense.

*Combined single limit (CSL)* - Liability policies typically offer separate limits that apply to bodily injury claims for property damage. A combined single limits policy has the same dollar amount of coverage per covered occurrence whether bodily injury or property damage, one person or several.

*Medical payments, no-fault or Personal Injury Coverage* - usually pays for the medical expenses of the driver and passengers in your car incurred as a result of a covered accident regardless of fault.

*Uninsured motorist coverage* - pays for your injuries and, in some circumstances, certain property damage caused by an uninsured or a hit-and-run driver. In some cases, *underinsured motorist coverage* is also included. This is for cases in which the at-fault driver has insufficient insurance.

*Comprehensive physical damage coverage* - pays for damage to or replacement of your car from theft, vandalism, flood, fire, and other covered perils.

*Collision coverage* - pays for damage to your car when it hits or is hit by another object.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Maven said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a full-time Uber/Lyft driver ready to take the plunge, move from a personal policy to a commercial policy. Why?
> 
> Most insurers do not allow rideshare on a personal policy. A few allow rideshare, but provide no coverage while ridesharing. A few more, like Geico's hybrid, have a rideshare rider or endorsement, but that is designed for part-time drivers. Geico will force you onto a commercial policy after one year when they demand proof that you do not exceed the maximum allowed miles on the hybrid product. Which brings us back to Commercial Auto Insurance.
> 
> ...


Wilshire is awesome. Contact a broker that specializes in commercial for hire vehicles. Depending on the capacity of your vehicle and your assets you may want to up your liability to $2 mil.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Wilshire is awesome. Contact a broker that specializes in commercial for hire vehicles. Depending on the capacity of your vehicle and your assets you may want to up your liability to $2 mil.


$2 mil is probobly a good number, but you at LEAST need the state minimum insurance requirement. And i reccomend trying for a lower deductible. When i got my commercial policy way back when they wanted to sell me on an $750 deductible but it was only a little bit more a month for $250


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2017)

Maven said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a full-time Uber/Lyft driver ready to take the plunge, move from a personal policy to a commercial policy. Why?
> 
> Most insurers do not allow rideshare on a personal policy. A few allow rideshare, but provide no coverage while ridesharing. A few more, like Geico's hybrid, have a rideshare rider or endorsement, but that is designed for part-time drivers. Geico will force you onto a commercial policy after one year when they demand proof that you do not exceed the maximum allowed miles on the hybrid product. Which brings us back to Commercial Auto Insurance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. All motorized vehicle , whether it is personal or business purpose needs insurance.


----------



## ecomparemo2 (Sep 19, 2017)

Maven said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for a full-time Uber/Lyft driver ready to take the plunge, move from a personal policy to a commercial policy. Why?
> 
> Most insurers do not allow rideshare on a personal policy. A few allow rideshare, but provide no coverage while ridesharing. A few more, like Geico's hybrid, have a rideshare rider or endorsement, but that is designed for part-time drivers. Geico will force you onto a commercial policy after one year when they demand proof that you do not exceed the maximum allowed miles on the hybrid product. Which brings us back to Commercial Auto Insurance.
> 
> ...


That is really a good amount as well. It includes motorized as well as professional purposes that needs an insurance. Good idea. I appreciate it.


----------

